# What shoes can I wear with this hot pink dress?



## vixie13 (May 2, 2011)

Hello MUT!

I have a dilemma! I'm going to a wedding in June and I want to wear this HOT pink dress. But I cannot figure out what shoes to wear! Let me explain some of the limitations....

The wedding is a day wedding in a church in June (summer). 

It will then transition into a evening reception of dinner and dancing.

Big limitation.... I have TERRIBLE feet. I have constant pain in my arches and heels. So any shoe I wear hurts, even tennis shoes.

I think I might be able to wear a flat or a wedge if the sole is cushioned. 

I also have NO idea what color! I want to be on trend and soft and feminine. The man getting married is a former flame, so I have to look good!! 

Here's a picture of the dress (ignore the wet hair and flower, this pic was taken on vacation in Mexico)





Thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## jeanarick (May 2, 2011)

Most definately need strappy silver sandals or wedges!  LOVE that dress!!!


----------



## llehsal (May 2, 2011)

A nice deep silver or pewter low wedge shoe would look amazing with this dress.  As Jean said, strappy would work best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sammiebz (May 2, 2011)

Definitely those flat silver gladiator style sandels would look good especially if heel's are too hurtful for you to walk on.. But for sure a silver color would look fantastic!


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2011)

I second silvery wedges or dressy sandals. Maybe you could wear wedges to the wedding and dressy sandals at night time for dancing etc so your feet won't hurt. The dress is beautiful!


----------



## sammiebz (May 2, 2011)

Wedges would be great too! But I figured the dressy silvery sandles would work better so that you wouldn't be carrying an extra pair of shoes around... You could totally accessorize with lots of silver too! Either way, your dress is already super cute, so you won't look like you're under-dressed for the wedding.. Hope you find a solution deary =)


----------

